# Favorite Knockout Technique ?



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

This is really like, a question with two parts:
a) What is your favorite knock-out technique? Have you yourself actually used it against an actual live opponent and can attest to its effectiveness?
b) I'd like some input on a technique advocated in an older edition(circa 1950) of the US Army Hand-to-hand combat manual.They say that the best way to knock somebody out is an edge of hand blow to the bridge of the nose. Do you agree or disagree? How effective do you rate that as a knock-out technique?
Kiai! Ferdelance


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Grab a person's head with both hands and pull them down at the same time bring a knee to their face. You will break their nose and when I did it to a person he struggled to get away and turned his head and my second knee hit his temple and he went limb and was unconcious. I've never used the knife strike but I'm more of a grappler. I will use knees and kicks, however.*


----------



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

Kameleon is %100 accurate. I've knocked out people with my hands before but unless you connect cleanly most guys can shake off a shot to the head, but on the other hand, with a muy thai type clinch, the knee can just rain upward and there is not much an oppanent can do. Especially if your talking about a regulr bar brawl or your girlfriends husband is just trying to wail at you


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Prefer I Right Cross Followed By A Left Hook, Than Followed Up By The Thai Clinch And Throwin Numerous Kness...if U Connect Wit Any Of The First Punches The Clinch Will Come Easy, And Once U Got That Sunk In Its Over


----------



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

*Favorite Knock-out Technique?*



Tap-outNow said:


> Kameleon is %100 accurate. I've knocked out people with my hands before but unless you connect cleanly most guys can shake off a shot to the head, but on the other hand, with a muy thai type clinch, the knee can just rain upward and there is not much an oppanent can do. Especially if your talking about a regulr bar brawl or your girlfriends husband is just trying to wail at you


What is a muy thai clinch? I studied judo and Kyokushinkai(Mas Oyama) karate.I am unfamiliar with a muy thai clinch. How do you execute this technique? Is it similar to the clinch that you see in pro boxing bouts where somebody's just caught one and he's trying to tie his opponent up until his head clears?
Also, I think that my knee and elbow techniques are not as strong as they should be.How do I develop knock-out power in them?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

*I Posted this in the Training Section Before*

The Muay Thai clinch is when one fighter has control of the other fighter's head and neck (usually by drapping his arms/hands around the back of the neck) in order to effectively throw knees into their head and body. This is how to do the Muay Thai clinch (as posted before):



> Finer points to the MT Clinch (try this out IronMan, you'll probably like it):
> 
> When initiating the clinch, don't wrap your hands around the back of the opponents neck, but cup the backside/crown of their head. Your forearms should follow their jawline, across the clavicle, with your elbows somewhere around your opponents mid-chest area. If you wrap around their neck, you're going to have to exert more energy to bring their head down. Since the crown of their head is farther away from the fulcrum point that the head uses to move up and down (the neck itself), applied physics will work in your favor and make it so that your opponent has to exert much more energy to stay upright. Your goal will be their neck eventually (I'll ilustrate why) but not when you're first establishing the clinch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

*Favorite Knock-out Technique?*



Onganju said:


> The Muay Thai clinch is when one fighter has control of the other fighter's head and neck (usually by drapping his arms/hands around the back of the neck) in order to effectively throw knees into their head and body. This is how to do the Muay Thai clinch (as posted before):


Yes.How do you break the clinch?I believe that one should always learn the counter to a technique as well as the technique.
Appreciate it. Ferdelance


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I started posting the breaks in this thread here.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Another KO technique would be an elbow to the temple on either side of the head. Make sure it's repeated elbows, to ensure a successful KO. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Well my favorite is a flying knee.

I've never done it though.

I've only KO'd someone once in compition with a Muay Thai clintch and then a leaping knee to the nose.

Outside of that i usually win by submission


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I liek the knee to the head, but I really like to see a guy just clobber his opponent with fists


----------

